# "Puppy" Needs a Name



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Tori's new brother needs a name. So far, all suggestions from family have fallen flat. Nothing seems to be sticking. I know we have some very creative folks here who may be willing to play the name game for him. I remember all the wonderful suggestions Tritia got when Bodie joined her pack 

I'm heading to Eukanuba later today and won't be back until late Sat. :whoo: so, I won't get a chance to read any of the suggestions until then. I'm eager to be able to stop calling him "Puppy", "Baby", "Little Boy", etc.


LET THE GAME BEGIN!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Enjoy the Eukanuba! Bring your camera I am looking forward to seeing pictures!
As far as the name game how about Harley


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Tucker? Tripp?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Jackson??


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Since Tori is a "human type name"...I think you need a unique "human type name" for him...
Logan
Mason
I also like the suggestions of Tucker and Tripp if you want to stay with the T's.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Trigg is cute too...


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

How about Truman? Tori & Truman is kind of cute!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Or, continuing in the T theme, how about Taylor, Tyler, Tyson . . . or Trouble (just kidding).


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

pjewel said:


> . . . or Trouble (just kidding).


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## CaseysMom (Jun 10, 2008)

Doggie Nut said:


> How about Truman? Tori & Truman is kind of cute!


I like Truman!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

pjewel said:


> . or Trouble (just kidding).


I kind of like that one! :biggrin1:
Jackson is Grandma's name so that might not be great but she is a beautiful girl. She's in the book Cold Moon but the author goofed and made her a him.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Vicki - I love the name Truman! And Tori & Truman sound great together!!!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

karlabythec said:


> Since Tori is a "human type name"...I think you need a unique "human type name" for him...
> Logan
> Mason
> I also like the suggestions of Tucker and Tripp if you want to stay with the T's.


Since Leslie is off at Eukanuba and can't reply, she likes doggie names. Tori was named VicKee and Leslie changed it to Tori to keep with the theme of that litter.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Ooohhh Me too- I like Truman.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Or Tanner, Tank, Tristan. Or are you ready for another letter by now???


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Storm or Stormy


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

O.K. I'm done with Ts. How about Lochinvar, Lucky, Lancelot (Lance for short) or Langtry. There's a method to my madness. This way if Leslie gets a third down the road and its name starts with a "C", she'll have TLC.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I know if both of my dogs or all 3 of my kids had the same first letters in their names, I'd be mixing them all up badly!! :suspicious: ound: For me, they can't even sound the same, so along with Tori, how about:

Jack
Charlie
Rocky or Rocket
Odie
Simon
Hudson
Marlin


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm lousy at naming dogs and come running to you all for help but let's see if I can add some. Then you can see why I come to you :biggrin1:

Echo. Don't know why but I love that name
Stormy, goes with Lightning for a sire

Ok, I stink at this and will shut up and let the pros take over


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

marjrc said:


> I know if both of my dogs or all 3 of my kids had the same first letters in their names, I'd be mixing them all up badly!! :suspicious: ound: For me, they can't even sound the same, so along with Tori, how about:
> 
> Jack
> Charlie
> ...


I was thinking of Simon too. Love Paige's Simon. If I were to name the puppy Marlin though I think I'd go for Marlon (as in Brando - early days).


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Since Leslie is off at Eukanuba and can't reply, she likes doggie names. Tori was named VicKee and Leslie changed it to Tori to keep with the theme of that litter.


Oh. O.k., so if Leslie likes doggy names, here are a few more:

Lucky
Butch
Dusty
Bruiser
Elvis! 
Hunter
Rascal
Tango
Cole (black as coal)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Forget about all this. I think he should be called "Keeper."


----------



## MoJoBoy (May 26, 2008)

How about Taz?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My DIL says Onyx, but I don't like it. I like DIL though.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> I'm lousy at naming dogs and come running to you all for help but let's see if I can add some. Then you can see why I come to you :biggrin1:
> 
> Echo. Don't know why but I love that name
> Stormy, goes with Lightning for a sire
> ...


LMBO !!!!!! ound:

You know, I like Echo too, but with teens in my house, I could picture them all saying "Come here, Echo, echoooo, echooooooo !" :biggrin1:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ooh, when I saw Butch I thought it should be Cassidy.


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Anything is fine by me EXCEPT Hudson....that's my grandson's name!:biggrin1:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

MoJoBoy said:


> How about Taz?


This is cute and is a "doggy name".... Tori and Taz...LOL


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

MoJoBoy said:


> How about Taz?


As in short for tasmanian devil???


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

JASHavanese said:


> I'm lousy at naming dogs and come running to you all for help but let's see if I can add some. Then you can see why I come to you :biggrin1:
> 
> Echo. Don't know why but I love that name
> Stormy, goes with Lightning for a sire
> ...


Oh, Jan, I really like both your names. Echo, and especially, I think Storm instead of Stormy. He entered their home like a Storm, after all!

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Duke
Charlie
Jake


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Taz is good! It works with his wild personality too!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I kind of like names with good meanings behind them...

Like "Casper," which means "Friendly, childlike, helpful” because I truly believe that whatever you name something they "grow" into that definition....

Meanwhile, I didn't get to name Posh, and I am constantly imagining what I might name my "boy" dog if there is to be one...so here I am vicariously living through you...

Wasabi
Pesto (My kids' favorite food)
Picasso (my husband is an art teacher)
Basil
Charming (as in Prince Charming)
Dublin ( I love Ireland)
Gus (like the mouse in Cinderella)
Cuba

Or it might be fun to have "Tori" and "Amos" as in Tori Amos the amazing musician/singer!

I'll be back with more, my brain seems a bit frozen today because it's below zero!!! Brrr


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

ha ha ha Amy, I said Amos in the other thread. Somehow I don't suspect Leslie is the Tori Amos type (could be wrong...)all her songs are so sad. 

I love Truman(so he will learn to be a diplomat) and Taz (because he may not...)

Jan do you think Puppy will silver? I have always wanted to call one of my dogs Blue... Tori and Blue? I also always want a boy named Beau (BO)

I will thin some more... (I love the name game)


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Chance
Flash
Cooper


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Maybe a Mardi Gras name (well, I guess greek/roman god name in the rest of the country)?

Bacchus
Zeus
Atlas
Caesar
Hermes
Zulu 
Orpheus
Rex


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I was thinking of names with another T. Like Tugger,Trey,Tyler,Tommy

Together they are like T&T! :biggrin1: But not for long!


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

what do you like? human names? another T? something cute, funny, "cool" (it's what i wanted. not dorky or embarassing to yell across the park)


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

How about Turbo? Nitro? Mambo? Astro? Cisco? I figured it would help if his name ended in a different sound than Tori's. These are my "O" choices...I've got more if you're interested.


----------



## peluitohavanese (Nov 8, 2006)

*Titwillow... starts with a T (hee hee hee*

ound:

On a tree by a river a little tom-tit 
Sang "Willow, titwillow, titwillow" 
And I said to him, "Dicky-bird, why do you sit 
Singing 'Willow, titwillow, titwillow'" 
"Is it weakness of intellect, birdie?" I cried
"Or a rather tough worm in your little inside" 
With a shake of his poor little head, he replied
"Oh, willow, titwillow, titwillow!"
....


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Tritia said:


> what do you like? human names? another T? something cute, funny, "cool" (it's what i wanted. not dorky or embarassing to yell across the park)


Like the name my stepmom gave her female Irish Setter 25 yrs. ago? 
"*Sexy*, come here!!" Omg, we teens were mortified!!!!!!! :behindsofa: :crazy:


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

marjrc said:


> Like the name my stepmom gave her female Irish Setter 25 yrs. ago?
> "*Sexy*, come here!!" Omg, we teens were mortified!!!!!!! :behindsofa: :crazy:


um, yea that kind of bites. 
dh is Asian, and his brother's dog name is Entree....:suspicious:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh! oh! oh! since Tori is such a "Lady"...she needs a "Tramp!"


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Missy said:


> oh oh oh since Tori is such a Lady...she needs a Tramp!


HAHAHAHAHA ound:


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

How about one of the reindeer names?
I like Taz as well.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

How about Rocky???


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

Vincent!!!

A powerful name that will be my nexr furbabies name.. given that it, 'he' will be a male.. if a female... gotta think about it more..

A male?? Vincent!!!


----------



## Gracie's Mom (Sep 7, 2007)

Tritia said:


> um, yea that kind of bites.
> dh is Asian, and his brother's dog name is Entree....:suspicious:


That's so funny and yet so totally disgusting!!!!

ound:ound:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

my in laws had a dog named TAZ...fit his perosnality perfect....

When choosing Austins name I tried to think of a Texas connection....their birth state! ound:

so my choices were:

*Austin
Ranger
Star
Maverick*
and then one non Texan..

*Reiley or Riley....*


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Catherine,

What made you think of Ranger? I was born in Ranger, Texas!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

peluitohavanese said:


> ound:
> 
> On a tree by a river a little tom-tit
> Sang "Willow, titwillow, titwillow"
> ...


Titwillow--
ound:Okay--now imagine this name shortened----"come here Tit",Tit come here"ound: There wouldn't be a man at the dog park not looking for this pup!ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Julie said:


> Titwillow--
> ound:Okay--now imagine this name shortened----"come here Tit",Tit come here"ound: There wouldn't be a man at the dog park not looking for this pup!ound:


ound:ound:ound:


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

Maxmom said:


> Catherine,
> 
> What made you think of Ranger? I was born in Ranger, Texas!


Texas Rangers!!! Actually if austin was not austin he would be ranger... He was born Power....so i wanted something that went with Power and had a Texas theme.....

soooo,,,

austin Powers - austin texas

and Power Ranger....Texas rangers and ranger texas!!

He was born on Christmas eve...Power was special!


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

How about Victor to go with Victoria.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I knew I'd get great suggestions. I'll share them with DH and see what happens. Hopefully, he'll have a name before too long. If any more come to mind don't hesitate to post them. 

Someone asked about the kind of names I like. Here's what some of my former pets have been named: Smokey, Riggy, Duchess, Ashes, Cinder, Casey, Topsy, Peishi, Shadow. As you can see, not many people type names.

On another note, I was notified Friday that my brother is in ICU and not doing well. It may be I have to go with my mother to see him, if so, I won't be able to check the forum much, so don't worry.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Leslie, sending prayers to your brother.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug: Leslie so sorry to hear about your brother. Sending prayers and best wishes.:grouphug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Leslie, sorry to hear about your brother. Sending out a prayer.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Leslie,

My prayers join the group for your brother. God bless!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leslie, I am so sorry to hear about your brother. Sending prayers and best wishes!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

Leslie--I am sorry to hear about your brother. Is he local or will you have to travel? I am adding my prayers to rest.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie- Sending prayers your way.

Hugs,
Amanda


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, gosh, Leslie, I am so sorry to hear about your brother. I'll keep him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry to hear about your brother! I'll be thinking of him.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you, my sweet, sweet friends :grouphug: You're the best! 

Unfortunately, DB is in Las Vegas and not local. He is suffering the consequences of alcoholism and more than 40 years of being a heavy smoker. My biggest concern right now is for my mother. We lost my sister to colon cancer just 3 yrs. ago and I know for her to lose another child will be the most difficult thing she's ever faced.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Leslie, I'm sorry to hear of your brother, and where his choices have lead him I'm sure it will be more than heartbreaking for your mom. Our kids are forever "our children." What a hard thing to face. You've got my thoughts with you and your mom.

Sheri


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Leslie, wish you and your mother peace and strength.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Leslie - Sorry to hear about your brother. I'll keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

((((((((((((Leslie))))))))), you know you and your family are in my thoughts and prayers :hug::hug:


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

my prayers are with you and your mother, i hope there will be good news soon.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Leslie, my thoughts to you regarding your brother...It is so hard to face a sibling's mortality, can't imagine the horror in dealing with your mother's sorrow on top of that.
But, meanwhile, I think Cookie is a perfect name for your bundle of joy.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I like the earlier suggestion, Tucker!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Leslie,

Sorry to hear about your brother. Sending healing thoughts out his way and strength for your mom. I hope he'll be okay.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Sending warm thoughts your way. So sorry to hear about your family.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you all for your good wishes for my brother. He's still in serious condition in the ICU.

As for a name for the little guy, I thought we had it narrowed down to a few to "try" on him, but then I found this site and _thousands_ of possibilities I'd never thought of presented themselves. I'm slowly going through the categories I think may hold the perfect name for him.

Right now, we're calling him "Sprocket" (remember Fraggle Rock?), but it's not feeling quite right and he's not answering to it very well. I'm guessing it's gonna be a "no-go". The next one the family voted to try is "Licorice". But, I'm a bit hesitant on it, since he probably won't stay licorice colored...

For anyone who'd interested in finding names (it's not just for dog names, either), check out this website. I couldn't believe how many categories of names there are, not to mention how many names are in each category :jaw:. Someone's done a ton of work to gather all these!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Leslie,

If you don't like Licorice you can try Fennel (has the taste of licorice).


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Leslie, what happened to Smudge?? I love that one.
Carole


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Carole~ DH didn't like it at all. I also came up w/Lightning Strikes, call name Striker. His sire's name is Lightning and he definitely "struck" when he got here, just ask Tori ound: But, DH wasn't too keen on that one either. Since he has to live w/him, too, I think it's important DH agree on what to call him. Unfortunately, I'm not too thrilled w/any of his suggestions and vice versa. This could take awhile.....


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Leslie,
I am sorry to hear about your brother and hope your mother will do okay with what ever comes. I will be thinking of you both. You could name the little guy "Fella", for Cinderfella. Jerry Lewis was really funny in that one. It was great seeing you at Long Beach.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Coming up with names can be tough, especially if you want it to flow nicely with "Tori" Let's see.......

Trucker
Tucker
Tiny
Taz

or
Hershey
Pepsi
Skittles
Shasta
Snickers

or

Finnegan
Houligan
Mulligan

or, since you got him at Christmas time

Prancer
Donner
Blitzen


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

mckennasedona said:


> Coming up with names can be tough, especially if you want it to flow nicely with "Tori" Let's see.......
> 
> Trucker
> Tucker
> ...


ound: I love it, Susan ound: I'll run it by DH when he gets home to see what he thinks.

I suggested Christmas themed names and his response was, "Well, what about the rest of the year?" I reminded him about Dasher's name, then there was silence. Don't you love it when there's no comeback??? ound:


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

Ok one more. Vic that way you can call them both at the same time. vic- tori!
Sending postive thoughts to your brother.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Okay I may cause some controversy on this as there seem to be quite a few of you who like this name...but I would stay away from "Tucker." There is a golden named Tucker in my agility class and I honestly can't help myself every time I hear his handler call him I replace the "t" with an "f."

Sorry...I"m bad...I know...lumps of coal in my stocking...

Leslie I like all of your Jim Henson ideas...Trelo, Sprocket, I am a BIG muppet fan. Before getting Posh I wanted to have a boy Havanese that I would name after a Muppet Character, I basically had it narrowed down to two names from from the movie Labrynth: "Ludo," the big gentle loving giant and "Ambrosius or Merlin" (Merlin was also called Ambrosius) who was the big shaggy dog the little fox character-"Sir Ditamis" rode on. I guess also my favorite Muppet on Sesame Street is "Grover" so I might be tempted to name a dog that too...


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> ...but I would stay away from "Tucker." There is a golden named Tucker in my agility class and I honestly can't help myself every time I hear his handler call him I replace the "t" with an "f."
> 
> Sorry...I"m bad...I know...lumps of coal in my stocking......


ound: :fish: ound: You are very very bad! Bwahahahaha!! ound:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Vic-Tori is very clever.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Amy, 
I was warned about that after I'd already named my Tucker...a friend told me of a hunting dog that was named that. Being yelled across the cornfields the difference couldn't be determined...sounded like the poor dog was getting cussed out all the time! Well, since I didn't plan on hunting Tucker ( :dance: ) I kept it. But, it is amusing to think of the hunting dogs...

Sheri


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

That boy needs a name! On the other thread he sure looked like a cute little smudge to me, lol. I know, DH.
Luigi? Stone? Rock? OK, OK, I'm struggling here, lol.
xxoox


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

How about T.C. for to cute?


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Luigi was going to be Moxie's name (second choice)...
I love T.C.
WHERE are you, Carol, you cheeky thing.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I wrote more about this on the other puppy (Heath) thread, Leslie, in response to your post to me. . . but I just remembered that my MIL's neighbors that my DH grew up with had a dog named. . . NO-NAME. A bit extreme, but it really fit that little dog and was so cute. Uh oh, gotta go, puppy's yipping, I'm on computer, ergo, puppy's pooping. .


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Amy,
> I was warned about that after I'd already named my Tucker...a friend told me of a hunting dog that was named that. Being yelled across the cornfields the difference couldn't be determined...sounded like the poor dog was getting cussed out all the time! Well, since I didn't plan on hunting Tucker ( :dance: ) I kept it. But, it is amusing to think of the hunting dogs...
> 
> Sheri


Sorry Sheri. I hope you didn't take offense to that. If you're not planning on constantly yelling his name, like the hunting dog, it's really a cute name. I actually have a friend who just named her son Tucker and I do think it's adorable...just not when that lady yells his name.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Amy R. said:


> I wrote more about this on the other puppy (Heath) thread, Leslie, in response to your post to me. . . but I just remembered that my MIL's neighbors that my DH grew up with had a dog named. . . NO-NAME. A bit extreme, but it really fit that little dog and was so cute. Uh oh, gotta go, puppy's yipping, I'm on computer, ergo, puppy's pooping. .


Hey...I like that! You could pronounce it No-nah-mee.


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

My BF had a dog named puppy.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Wait...I thought he was named???? Oh my, see what I get for being sick and not reading everything????
How about Rocky? That still has a "y" on the end since he is used to being called Puppy. LOL


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OK Leslie... this pup needs a name so-- no rhyme or reason here just names I have really liked for boys...

tori and....

noah
moses
blu
cole
bo
fido
rover
jesse
sky
hunter
iggy
ziggy
buzz

and my favorite never used name

fiddler


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Good list, Missy!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Posh's Mom said:


> Sorry Sheri. I hope you didn't take offense to that. If you're not planning on constantly yelling his name, like the hunting dog, it's really a cute name. I actually have a friend who just named her son Tucker and I do think it's adorable...just not when that lady yells his name.


Oh, Amy, I wasn't offended at all!! It is what makes life more interesting, having all our different ideas. Actually, I think it's kind of funny, and had to really give it thought before I kept it for Tucker. But, it fits him in so many ways--he tucked himself under my chin and I just melted. He plays so hard he gets tuckered out.... I do smile everytime I think of the poor hunting dog, though.
:biggrin1:

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

:bump: surely he has a name by now!!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Missy - Growing up my black lab mix was named Iggy. She was a wonderful dog.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Still no name???


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Still nothing official. We were calling him Spunky over the weekend (which doesn't even begin to describe his energy and feisty-ness) He was coming when called by it, so maybe??? But, DH isn't 100% sure it's the right one, though...


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Spunky is really cute Leslie. 
Carole


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k... I'll likely be away from the forum for a few days with all that will be going on around here, but Leslie, seriously hon.... I am DYING for you to pick a name!!! :frusty: ound: ound: Now I know this is a tough decision and it's a big commitment, so no pressure. 'k ? :biggrin1:


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Sounds like the name "Spunky" really fits. your new puppy.
I think it's cute, but I also like Tyler.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Leslie I think he is singing "All I Want for Christmas Is My Own Name" ound:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I cannot believe this poor baby does not have a name......now, come on.......How has this furbaby been coming to you, you must be using some sort of name. 

Are you going for a personality name?


----------

